# Atuki is missing!



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

On friday/saturday the 10th/11th of august, somebody gained access to my back garden and broke into my raccoon's enclosure. The door was damaged and we later found Teddy raccoon wandering in the garden. Atuki is missing and at this point its not known whether he has been stolen or escaped. These two boys are both much loved pets and they need to be reunited as soon as possible. I live on Inglewhite in Skelmersdale and Atuki could be anywhere.

What can you do? please check your front and back gardens and out buildings you have. He may be under a shed or hiding behind or inside it. If you do happen top spot him then please don't try to pick him up. He is a house pet and is likely to be very scared and disorientated. Just give us a call on 01695 50960

Its important that this page is shared as much as possible. If atuki is lost, we need to find him. If he has been stolen he could potentially be resold anywhere in the country. He is a neutered male so has no value as a breeder. He is also micro chipped. But we need to find him first!!

PLEASE share this with your friends so i can get my baby back !


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/findatukiandbringhimhome

please join the group and SHARE with everybody. if he has been stolen he could be resold anywhere


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So sorry to hear this, you must be beside yourself with worry! :sad:

I've passed it on to Facebook friends.

So hope you find him.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

This Service is available to all persons re: Parrot Species Thefts, Losses, and Recoveries
Contact: - John Hayward (National Theft Register Co-ordinator)
Tel / Fax: (44) 01869 325699
E-mail: John Hayward

John Hayward has for the last four years administered the Animal Theft Co-ordination Scheme on behalf of the U.K. Zoo Federation, The Parrot Society and the British Chelonia Group, (Tortoises, Turtles and Terrapins).

I posted the above in Shelled, don't know which you'll see first.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I've shared on my fb page. Can't believe he is gone and I hope he is found safe and well!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Shared everywhere I can think of.
Come on Atuki your mom is frantic with worry,go home asap!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

atuki has been found! right at the at the other end of our terraced row. he went over some fences and under some and get stuck under a wooden decking
even though the gardens where searched he was hidden. 

thanks to all thos that offered supporrt:no1:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Brilliant news :2thumb:

My parrot escaped few weeks ago,7 month old,flew 30 miles away but got her back just have to have faith and hope that everyone rallys together!

Hope hes learned his lesson :devil:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad to hear he was found! Would have been terrible if he'd been stolen. Maybe they tried and he gave them a good telling off and they thought better of it XD


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You must be so relieved!! :2thumb:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

em_40 said:


> Glad to hear he was found! Would have been terrible if he'd been stolen. Maybe they tried and he gave them a good telling off and they thought better of it XD


Somebody had tried to force the door open, the bottom corner was twisted outwards with fresh gouges on the wood. I would NEVER consider putting my hand in their nest box so I'm assuming they took offence at being disturbed and had a growl or even a nip at whoever it was. They dont like strangers intuding in their ncoosure at all. I'm just so glad Barry heard teddy trashing the shed in the middle of the night or we would have lost him up a tree and over the other fence......Atuki is too fat to climb trees and jump over the big fences :lol2: still, teddy managed to put a big dent in ine cage of breeder rats. I think he killed and ate around five adult rats :gasp: then the cage toppled over and woke Barry up thank god.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Glad to see his bk ok


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

fantapants said:


> Somebody had tried to force the door open, the bottom corner was twisted outwards with fresh gouges on the wood. I would NEVER consider putting my hand in their nest box so I'm assuming they took offence at being disturbed and had a growl or even a nip at whoever it was. They dont like strangers intuding in their ncoosure at all. I'm just so glad Barry heard teddy trashing the shed in the middle of the night or we would have lost him up a tree and over the other fence......Atuki is too fat to climb trees and jump over the big fences :lol2: still, teddy managed to put a big dent in ine cage of breeder rats.* I think he killed and ate around five adult rats* :gasp: then the cage toppled over and woke Barry up thank god.


Poor rats they must have been terrified.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

FreddiesMum said:


> Poor rats they must have been terrified.


I imagine so, but it's not really something I could have prevented. The rats are all kept in a shed and the raccoons where never meant to have any access at all. Their enclosure has been fully secure with zero raccoon escapes in almost a year.....until somebody prised their door open from the bottom and broke the wood and mesh. I have been in the rat shed today doing cleaning and maintenance stuff and have moved the two cages that were on top of the rack into the bottom shelves so now nothing at all can get the cages open unless it's pulled out like a drawer. Although they are a breeder colony I do look after them with lots of fresh fruit and veg and carpet roll tubes to hide in etc and lots of bedding. I would much rather breed my own than support rat farms where there is dozens in each cage and no variety in food or enrichment etc. hopefully this will be the very last issue with both raccoons and rats being endangered.


----------

